# gıda



## FlyingBird

What is this? i guess in english it is called salt.
http://blogs.plos.org/obesitypanacea/files/2010/10/SaltShaker.jpg

How to say sugar in turkish? 
http://www.bubblews.com/assets/images/news/1928339427_1359798961.jpg

*i thought it is şeker, but i am very confused about it cause when i type şeker in google it show me pictures of candy. So how it's possible that it have two meanings?
How do you recognize it?


*
Also how do you call those things like un,yağ,sirke...i mean do you call the gıda or besin? or simply yiyecek?


----------



## becauseofyou

Hi, i can reply this question for you. 
Sugar is şeker in Turkish. Şeker is a general word. We says şeker for candy, too.


----------



## Black4blue

FlyingBird said:


> Also how do you call those things like un,yağ,sirke...i mean do you call the gıda or besin? or simply yiyecek?



We call them _"gıda maddesi"_, not _"gıda"_. Becasue we can't eat them directly. We use them to cook meals.


----------



## FlyingBird

Black4blue said:


> We call them _"gıda maddesi"_, not _"gıda"_. Becasue we can't eat them directly. We use them to cook meals.


So what is 'gıda'? Sandviç, hamburger...? What would be 'yemek'? i dont need translation to english, only give me few words of yemek and gıda so i would understand


----------



## Black4blue

Gıda is anything that you eat.
Gıda = Besin = Yemek
It just differs where to use which one.
_Gıda_ sounds "industrial" to my ears. You can here _gıda fabrikası, gıda mühendisliği... _etc


----------



## Geop

su, kola, ekmek, hamburger, ketçap, soğan, patates, peynir, çorba... 

Briefly, everything that you can eat or drink is '*gıda*'.


----------



## FlyingBird

teşekkürler.

And what about 'besin'?

is it the same thing or what?


----------



## Geop

Same, but we mostly use 'gıda'. At least I do


----------

